# classical composers that wand up junky gone wrong and i diont understand....



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*classical composers that wand up junky gone wrong and i dont understand....*

What in the hol y hell motived a youing punks for instance starting heroin at 13-14 this i dont get it, i mean the ritual seem gross annoying long not fun who the heck to you get into sutch druug has an early age? and why ?

iWant to know , me and a friend talk about this we could not understand how the heck you get s**k is sutch a a drug a deadfly poison, im not a heroin user or an arrogant put head whop dose moral to heroin user , sound like it but it'S not, i just serieously dont understand what the nack whit IT .

i hate seringe , hit , when i go to hospital an im force to, nope it dosen look fun at all?
So talk to me about classical composer gone wrong'' is non classical we know among classical composer we dont i heard of some french composer waste on this stuff like all the time but dont recalled the name, my only interrest in sutch chemical , is the followwing the music that result see I really velvet undergrounds music , it magical in n on classical genra, lou reed was on it, en perhaps die of it... old news but whateve.

I WANT TO KNOW ON SCIENTIFIC BASIC IF SOME DRUG GIVE A PERTICULARS SOUND , NOT BECAUSE I WANT TO USE THEM, ONB SCIENTIFIC BASIE,,, LISTEN TO RESULT OF MUSICIANwaste on it , to do research, not to buy that studff but than again im not some relentless moraliksing junky hater pot head see i would feel cheap saying stuff like there so low wawawa, if the music is good i dont carere, music is music , who care if there addicts, i dont approve, i would take this, i dont feel superior, that about it folks.


----------

